# CALIFORNIA Electrical Certification



## Jack (Jul 10, 2008)

As of July 3, 2008 there have been _*19,567 that have failed the state electrical certification examination*_. Presently there are 74,605 approved application and only 50% are eligible to work in there trade. We have found that one of the major reason why they failed is the lack of comprehension. They may know their trade, but lack understanding the questions. Approximately 80% of the questions are found in the National Electrical Code Book. The code book is a legal document, but the average electricians don't understand the wording in the code book so they must attend code classes in order to understand what will be in the state exam. If you have had problems passing the state exam please let me know what category you are having problems with or you can email me at 
<_please PM poster for more information_>


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Jack, that test was so easy I was not sure the state was serious. If any one has trouble passing it there not a journeymen. Because in being a journeymen, you know how to work and use a code book. Not one person on this forum would define a journeymen as some one who know how to do the work but who cares if he can read a code book. They way you worded your post make it sound like you want to defend the either A) idiot 19000 or B) the 19000 who are just to inexperienced to be called journeymen. or C) a combo of both. I can understand guys who are not good at taking a test failing it once. But they should pass it the second time around if they are a journeymen. When I first moved to Ca from detroit where you need a license and there is enforcement I was shocked how there were a lot of good electricians but code books were few and far between.


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

*you call that a test?*

I agree with Bkessler. That was the easiest test I have ever taken. What a joke compared to other states. I took the test 4 or 5 years ago. As I recall it took forever for the test to come out. I heard they couldn't decide how many different langauges to print the thing in, after all, ya gotta be sensitive of the needs of the border crossers who can't speak or read English. Like I said, the test was a joke. It's little wonder why no other states will recognize it. I have taken the Oregon journeyman test, the Washington journeyman and master's test, the Calif elec contractors and Washington contractors test. From the way I understand it the Calif test was a kick back favor from the corrupt Gray Davis to the unions for campaign money. They figured that by forcing electricians to take a test they could weed out most of the non-union. Trouble with that thinking was that the test was so easy that anyone could pass it, thereby giving the non-union electricians bragging rights about being just as smart as the union workers. Now, if ya want to weed some of these guys out of business make the shops have at least one electrician with a masters license. And don't let the idiots in Calif design the test. I can' remember what it cost to take the calif test, 50 bucks I think, but it was just a scam. I know they are having a hard time getting people to take the test let alone enforcing the certification crap. Just my 2 cents.:no:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

You hit the nail on the head, although it cost me 175.00, also "california" says that if you take the spanish version you have one extra year to take it. WTF.


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

*WTF is right!*

 I didn't know about the extra year for the border crossers. I haven't worked in the state for several years now. What is really scary is the people that flunked that joke of a test are out there wiring houses. I know for a fact that you could get one of the English as a second langauge guys for 5 bucks an hour cash. He can't take or pass the test, but hey, who's checking??
I remember that one of the questions concerning grounding was "what color is a green ground screw?".:laughing: The trouble is that if you go on a job site and round up these guys, the ACLU is right their to sue ya for violating their rights.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I bid on a house not to long ago and the guys counter offer was less than what I was getting seven years ago in Detroit as side work for houses.


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

*enforcement, where is it??*

If these inspectors and license boards would get off their butts and do their jobs a lot of this crap could be cleaned up. There are only a couple of ways to come in really cheap. Your help is illegal or there is no license. A legit contractor has a minimum of overhead and thereby can't bid too cheaply. I am on the inspectors up here all the time to check to see that a licensed contractor is doing the work, but nothing much seems to change. Washington state just passed a law to crack down on house flippers. Many people were claiming to be doing work as homeowners to avoid using licensed contractors and then selling the house. They are now going after these "homeowners" if they are not in the house for a minimum of two years, that will help. The electrical inspector here is investigating a guy right now for doing his own electrical and then putting the house up for sale in less than the two year period. Maybe there is hope yet in my lifetime. Fortunately I don't have to compete with illegal labor here, just general contractors and carpenters doing the electrical on the jobs. Go on any job and look in the trucks or trailers of the carpenters and you'll find rolls of romex. White to white and black to black, right?? Yeah, then they come across a back fed switch and they have to call me. "Gee, for some reason I'm getting shocked when I touch the white wire??". "I just can't figure it out what I'm doing wrong".:laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, until Jack comes back and contributes more to the forum than this post I am considering it spam. This post is the exact same text from his website where he SELLS these courses. 
New member; first post linking to his website where he is selling something = SPAM.

If Ca is as easy as you guys say then this post is simply propaganda to sell his courses.


----------



## Crazycraig5150 (Jul 29, 2008)

When I left CA, in 2000, and moved to WV, I was so mad that I had to take a test to get certified doing what I do. I was so mad, I didn't do electrical work for 5 years. Working in the oilfield got old, so here I am doing what I like. I can't work in this state without my own license, so I lay low until test time comes. The other guys I work with are licensed journeymen out of school with no experience, and they know less than I do about most things. It's a joke.. can't even bend pipe, but they can work and I can't. I understand CA now requires licensing for everyone, but when I lived there, the company held the license, and you worked under them. I never even learned how to bend pipe cuz we had guys that did just that.


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

*Enforcement...?*

Let me explain something to you..... And I want you to let this burn in real good.

I have been in the electrical trade for 20+ years...the last 6 as an Electrical Inspector. The License Boards and Inspection Authorities have the authority that the Industry gives them. If you want license enforcement or policing you have to step up to the plate and back-up the inspectors and call the license boards. Until you walk a mile in my shoes......you have no idea what you are talking about.

I have caught unlicensed contractors working and tried turning them into the license board, only to have MY BOSS lean on me, to back off. Because this person was connected or related to wealthy members of the community. Most boards in my experience are paranoid about appearing "ANTI-BUSINESS" when licensed contractors work without obtaining permits or inspections. You see, most electrical board members are ELECTRICAL CONTRACTORS and sicking the dogs on a fellow contractor is bad KARMA.....LOL. Its like shooting yourself in the foot....LOL. 

Most of the Building Officials,the BOSS of the the electrical inspector or code enforcement officer...for those of you who don't know. Are political hacks who DIRECTLY owe there jobs to the politician who appointed them, that would be the Mayor, City Manager or County Commissioner in most cases who gets his campaign contributions from wealthy members of the community......I hope you are beginning to get the picture......

I once got a call from a good contractor who always pulls permits and does excellent work. He asked me to look into a job that he had lost to another contractor who was cheaper. He didn't think the cheaper guy pulled a permit. I checked, turns out he was right.....the 500 dollars for the commercial permit was about the differnece between there prices. He asked me if I was going to double fee the cheaper guy for not getting a permit. I told him, yes. When I tried to double fee this cheap guy, he turns out to be "connected" and my Building Official, tells me NO. I had 2 choices.....go along with the Building Official or find another job. The question is, what do you tell the good contractor, when he asks about it, if I tell him the truth he will get mad and do one of two things, either stop pulling permits himself = lost permit fees and laid-off inspector or he raises hell with the building official and that = laid-off inspector..........

So, the next time you get mad about unlicensed activity not being policed, don't get mad at the electrical inspector or code enforcement officer. Get mad at all of the contractors who write campaign checks to politicians who get elected on a platform of anti-government, de-regulation and those politicians who are "de-regulators" are the bosses of the people in charge of enforcing codes and licensing laws, which are REGULATIONS........Think about it......

Its a thankless job......Thats why Im getting out of it to go back into contracting...... :blink:


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

SPAM! Jack got everyone all excited.


----------

